# Jeff Durbin's Presuppositional Apologetics Videos



## Toasty

Jeff Durbin is the pastor of Apologia Church in Tempe and I found his videos online that have to do with apologetics. He takes a presuppositional approach. 

Here are some of his videos:

Street-level Apologetics: Apologetics 101 by Jeff Durbin - YouTube

Militant Atheist vs. Jeff Durbin at the Reason Rally - YouTube

The Irrefutable Proof of God - YouTube

Jeff Durbin Answering 'The Problem of Evil' - YouTube


----------



## Ken_lamb

My wife and I went to a debate in Tempe several years back featuring Jeff Durbin, another Pastor from Roosevelt Church in Phoenix, and opposing positions from several atheists from ASU. In my opinion, the atheist, who held their own credentials in quite high esteem, seemed visibly shaken by the mid way of the debate. Part of me wanted to just invite them out for coffee afterwards to put into practice the Christian walk after it had been so vigorously defended. It does seem that his approach has somewhat changed over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick

I would agree that his approach has changed, but in a refinement sort of way. The more he has debated, the better he has become (not going down rabbit trails).

My wife and I regularly listen to the radio show/podcast "Apologia Radio" he hosts with Luke (seen in the second video above) and Joy. We've been listeners since 2012. They've had all sorts of people on (James White, Joel McDurmon, Sye Ten Bruggencate, Gary DeMar, Doug Wilson, etc).

I don't see eye-to-eye with him on everything, but we are in agreement on a lot.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell

Jeff Durbin is fantastic. He has a great sense of humor, a humble and gentle spirit, a huge heart, a love for the Lord, and a zeal for His work.

Praise God for such men.


----------



## whirlingmerc

I liked Doug Wilson's description of Presupositional apologetics being a demolition derby, showing other views are inconsistent and blowing them up.
, 
I'm wondering if consistency with the evidence is a subset of presuppositional apologetics, so a presuppositionalist can still argue from evidence to show consistency


----------



## ZackF

Until this thread, I'd never heard of Durbin. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Ken_lamb

He also does some great evangelizing and outreach to Mormons. He is definitely the most respectful presuppositional apologist I've seen.


----------



## nick

Ken_lamb said:


> He is definitely the most respectful presuppositional apologist I've seen.



I agree, sometimes the presuppositional apologist can come off arrogant, but the Word of God is so clear it is usually hard for this relativist culture to swallow a truth that is so absolute. He and Dustin Segers (YouTube Link) are two of the humblest ones I've heard. Usually the atheist are eager to continue the discussion at a future date, despite them being shaken/confused by what they have heard.


----------

